# A Magical Journey (Fantasy Adventure)



## JonAdamich (Feb 12, 2018)

Here is a little Disney-esque piece I put together. All with spitfire orchestral bundle, minus some light 8dio choir. Hope you enjoy it!

\


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 13, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## calebfaith (Feb 13, 2018)

Lovely textures and colours!


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 13, 2018)

JonAdamich said:


> Here is a little Disney-esque piece I put together. All with spitfire orchestral bundle, minus some light 8dio choir. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> \




Woooooonderful! That was just great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Truni.Robinson (Feb 15, 2018)

Lovely orchestration! Great molding of VSTs. Really great piece.

I really want to know how you got that texture at 00:48. It's all with just spitfire orchestra?


----------



## 4al.Coda (Feb 15, 2018)

Not only a Magical Journey, a magical piece too! 
Congrats, I love it.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 15, 2018)

Beautiful orchestration and sound! 

May I ask which libraries you used?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 15, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Beautiful orchestration and sound!
> 
> May I ask which libraries you used?


aaah, he wrote it in his post.  All spitfire orchetral bundle minus a bit of 8dio requiem.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 15, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> aaah, he wrote it in his post.  All spitfire orchetral bundle minus a bit of 8dio requiem.


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 15, 2018)

JonAdamich said:


> Here is a little Disney-esque piece I put together. All with spitfire orchestral bundle, minus some light 8dio choir. Hope you enjoy it!



OOOooooo - this is really good!

Care to post the score?


----------



## JonAdamich (Feb 16, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Beautiful orchestration and sound!
> 
> May I ask which libraries you used?


Thanks Spaxer! Only spitfire strings/winds/brass/percussion/harp, with some 8dio choir to fill out spots.



Truni.Robinson said:


> Lovely orchestration! Great molding of VSTs. Really great piece.
> 
> I really want to know how you got that texture at 00:48. It's all with just spitfire orchestra?


Yes. I use the time machine feature to lengthen and shorten the notes a bit, if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## holing (Feb 16, 2018)

Awesome piece! Love the orchestration and textural changes!


----------



## Nesciochamp (Feb 22, 2018)

Sounds absolutely gorgeous! Lot's of dynamics and the use of samples is really well done, bravo!
One minor thing; the multi-tongues brass at 1:46 are a bit too spot-on. A bit "off" would've enhanced the realism there. Just a small detail, no biggie. I subbed on your SC, keep 'm coming


----------



## JonAdamich (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you Nesciochamp!I'll keep that tip in mind going forward. I appreciate it!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Feb 25, 2018)

@JonAdamich I am very impressed. So much so that I listened to all of your tracks on Soundcloud. In my opinion, you have reached a new level in skill with "A Magical Journey." The orchestral textures are just terrific.


----------



## paularthur (Mar 10, 2018)

Immediately transported to Disney World.


----------



## Architekton (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow, such talent. Seriously, amazing work, respect!!!


----------



## Karma (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey Jon, 

Great work, I really loved the textures! I just checked out a couple other tracks of yours as well and the mock-up and orchestration chops are really solid! If you wanted some feedback (and this is only my opinion), the thing I would say is that I'm hearing a lack of melodic content to latch onto, especially for a fantasy work. It feels more like we're mainly just developing texturally, and there is no real melodic development driving the piece forward.


----------



## JonAdamich (Mar 12, 2018)

Karma said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> Great work, I really loved the textures! I just checked out a couple other tracks of yours as well and the mock-up and orchestration chops are really solid! If you wanted some feedback (and this is only my opinion), the thing I would say is that I'm hearing a lack of melodic content to latch onto, especially for a fantasy work. It feels more like we're mainly just developing texturally, and there is no real melodic development driving the piece forward.



Thank you for the listen and your thoughts.

The piece is based around a simple 3-4 note motif that's explored throughout. Most of my more recent production work is similar as you've heard. A short motif, surrounded by textures and modulation. I find these are sold and placed much more frequently, in my case, then having a traditionally longer theme.

When I write game scores, the driving force is melody. Though with production music in the fantasy genre, I focus on harmony and orchestration. I just have better luck that way. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Karma (Mar 12, 2018)

JonAdamich said:


> Thank you for the listen and your thoughts.
> 
> The piece is based around a simple 3-4 note motif that's explored throughout. Most of my more recent production work is similar as you've heard. A short motif, surrounded by textures and modulation. I find these are sold and placed much more frequently, in my case, then having a traditionally longer theme.
> 
> ...


Ah I see, I didn't realise. That's absolutely understandable for production work.


----------



## monsieurmickey (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow, very impressive sound and orchestration!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 7, 2018)

JonAdamich said:


> Here is a little Disney-esque piece I put together. All with spitfire orchestral bundle, minus some light 8dio choir. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> \



How could I passed dat shit, man, Cool stuff! And very vibrant track and orchestration here. You treat the midi stuff with a lot of respect, I like that a lot and it sounds great!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2018)

Awesome track !

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ben E (Apr 9, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 10, 2018)

@JonAdamich : congrats, that's a fantastic mockup!
Did you use additional reverbs to get this great sense of space or did you reach it with mixing different mic positions?


----------



## JonAdamich (Apr 10, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> How could I passed dat shit, man, Cool stuff! And very vibrant track and orchestration here. You treat the midi stuff with a lot of respect, I like that a lot and it sounds great!


Thanks Alexander! Much appreciated!



Living Fossil said:


> @JonAdamich : congrats, that's a fantastic mockup!
> Did you use additional reverbs to get this great sense of space or did you reach it with mixing different mic positions?


Only using the Tree mics (other than a few small instances here and there). Then an algorithmic reverb which gives me close to the same sound as adding the spitfire ambiance mics without decimating my ram and cpu. Also, a little bit of plate over the strings to gloss them up. All in all, tree mics and a reverb.

Thanks!


----------



## JEPA (Apr 10, 2018)

JonAdamich said:


> Thanks Alexander! Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Only using the Tree mics (other than a few small instances here and there). Then an algorithmic reverb which gives me close to the same sound as adding the spitfire ambiance mics without decimating my ram and cpu. Also, a little bit of plate over the strings to gloss them up. All in all, tree mics and a reverb.
> ...


Great Mix also, congratulations!


----------



## Haakond (Apr 10, 2018)

Wonderful piece! And great mix. Would love to see a screencast of it


----------



## E.Heart (Apr 10, 2018)

JonAdamich said:


> Here is a little Disney-esque piece I put together. All with spitfire orchestral bundle, minus some light 8dio choir. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> \




Excellent! A little bit too much reverb perhaps, but it does help to create the magical space....


----------

